

The Internet Tidal Wave [pdf] - diwank
http://www.justice.gov/atr/cases/exhibits/20.pdf

======
diwank
Unbelievable for having been written in 1995. It bears testament to Bill
Gates' vision and incredible foresight.

Quote: _In the next 20 years the improvements in computing power will be
outpaced by the exponential improvements in communications networks. The
combination of these elements will have a fundamental impact on work, learning
and play._

